# Charisma MOst Carbon Wheels



## mseanschmidt (Jul 16, 2006)

I hope this is not a dumb question but why can't I find any information or reviews of the Charisma carbon wheels on the NEW Pinarello being advertised everywhere. 

Is MOst or Charisma kind of like Bontrager is to Trek?

Can you only get these wheels on a NEW Pinarello or can you buy them seperate? If so where, I can't seem to find them anywhere?

Does anybody have any feedback on them or reviews?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

You can probally get them from gitabike. They sell the majority if not all of the MOst components.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Are they Corima rims re-badged? MOst is Pinarello's house brand, but are usually other OEM stuff (Selcof monocoque seatpost, for example) .


----------



## cristiano (Sep 10, 2009)

[/B]


Davoosie said:


> You can probally get them from gitabike. They sell the majority if not all of the MOst components.



i have a set of Charisma 2008 with campy hub of course ... tubular which iam not using 
and never did that i need to sell .
bough the bike that actually came from GITA in north carolina and i substitute the charisma with zip 404 clinchers 
so if anybody s interested pls contact me at 1985 3811277


----------

